

Bought two domains yesterday: Facebook-image.com and Facebook-images.com - xytop

What should I do with them? :)<p>I thought of 2 ways currently:<p><pre><code>  1. download photos&#x2F;albums from facebook
  2. edit&#x2F;change photo&#x2F;cover on facebook
</code></pre>
I feel that these domains should be popular enough and I could make good money from them but don&#x27;t think that I have a good idea for them..<p>Sorry for dumb question.. just don&#x27;t know whom to ask else.
======
klez
You'd better lawyer up real quick if you think of making money from this. If
you're lucky you'll just get a cease-and-desist letter really soon.

~~~
xytop
Under
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticybersquatting_Consumer_Pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticybersquatting_Consumer_Protection_Act)

"The ACPA does not prevent the fair use of trademarks or any use protected by
the First Amendment, which includes gripe sites"

~~~
klez
I don't think that will stop facebook's lawyer from starting proceedings. But
then again, IANAL

------
mtmail
Don't spend time on building a product. facebook will sue or cease&desist you
for using their name, especially if you plan to make money.

~~~
xytop
If it's again law to use domains with trademarks in name - then why do domain
registrators allow their registering?

------
dylanhassinger
Facebook will not like this idea

